# Which beekeeping starter kit is the best?



## Michael Bush

IMO, none of them:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnewbees.htm

Basically there is NOTHING in a typical beginners kit that I would buy. At all.

This one might fare slightly better:

The Growing Apiary Kit:
• 2 9 5/8” Assembled 10 Frame Hive Bodies -- I don't use deeps and cut all mine down to eight frame mediums.

• 2 6 5/8” Assembled 10 Frame Supers -- I cut all my ten frame mediums down to eight frames.

• 20 9 1/8” Assembled #1 Frames-- These are deeps and I only use mediums.

• 20 8 1/2” Waxed Rite-Cell® Foundation-- These are deeps and I only use mediums and they are large cell foundation and I only use small cell. I have a ton of this on a shelf in the basement if you want to come pick it up for free.

• 20 6 1/4” Assembled #1 Frames-- I might have a use for the frames, but they are going to come with the foundation below.

• 20 5 5/8” Waxed Rite-Cell® Foundation-- which is large cell. I have a lot of this in the basement as well, if you'd like it for free.

• 1 Assembled Telescoping Cover-- I prefer my own that have top entrances, not to mention this is ten frame and I want eight.

• 1 Assembled Inner Cover-- The migratory style I build doesn't require one. Inner covers are nice, but again, this is ten frame and not eight frame. I have a stack of these I haven't gotten around to cutting down if you'd like them for free too.

• 1 Assembled Bottom Board-- If it was eight frame I might use it for something, but I'd prefer the screened bottom board.

• 1 Entrance Reducer-- I make them out of scrap wood all the time. I'd cut this one down for eight frame and probably use it if I had it.

• 1 Unassembled Cedar Hive Stand -- I find the typical stands like this flimsy, hard to level and of little value. There are quire a few laying around here I never use.

The Clothing Starter Kit:
• 1 Cotton/Poly Coverall With Elastic --not a bad coverall, but I prefer the jacket to the overalls. The jacket is much easier to get on and off and cooler in the summer. I don't like this style with the helmet at all. I much prefer the English style hood without the helmet.
At Cuffs And Foot Openings
(state your size SM, M, L, XL, XXL)***
With Attached Zipper Veil

• 1 Mesh Helmet -- I have a few of these around if you'd like them. 

• 1 Pair Vented Leather Gloves -- I prefer to just buy regular leather gloves and tuck them into my sleeves. The are MUCH easier to get on and off and MUCH cheaper.

(state your size)***
Plus These Additional Items:

• 1 Pro-Feeder® w/Float --I don't care much for frame feeders. I use them now and again because I have a lot of them around, but I wouldn't buy them again.

• 1 Metal Queen Excluder --I don't use them except in queen rearing and a few other situations. Having ONE around is probably a good idea.

• 1 4” x 7” Stainless Steel Smoker w/Guard --The bigger smoker is much easier to light and keep lit. I would never buy the small one.

• 1 Package Smoker Fuel --burlap works better. I bought some of this several years ago and it's out on the porch somewhere. I tried it once and it never worked well for me. Maybe I just didn't understand how to get it to work.

• 1 10” Hive Tool --I gave away all my regular hive tools and use nothing but the Italian ones from Brushy Mt.

• 1 Bee Brush --This I would use.

• 1 Beekeeper’s Handbook --I haven't read this one. I'm not sure whats in it.


----------



## BigDaddyDS

Unlike Michael, I DO use both deeps and mediums, and in their stock 10 frame configuration (although I arrange my frames so I have 9 frames in each level, but that's another posting, isn't it?). But, as they say, if you ask 10 beekeepers for their opinion, you'll get at least 11 answers! 

The kit you speak of is divided into "The Growing Apiary Kit", "The Clothing Starter Kit", and the "Additional Items". My take on Mann Lake's Deluxe Starter Kit (price aside) is as such:

The Growing Apiary Kit's woodenware looks like good stuff to me. This arrangement will give you two deep brood boxes, along with two honey supers. I personally feel that this is a good combination for areas with "cooler" climates, but others may have differing opinions. The Rite-Cell foundation, I think, is a waste of time. I have noticed that a lot of package deals this year seem to be featuring plastic foundation. I suspect that it's because it's easier on the store to warehouse and ship plastic foundation instead of wiring and installing wax foundation, even though it makes for less potential acceptance for the bees. And, likewise, I feel that it's harder for the absolute beginner to compensate for plastic foundation's limitations. My advice? Use wax foundation instead, at least for your first year.

The Clothing Starter Kit, overall, doesn't look too bad for starter gear. I personally use a jacket with attached English-style hood, but that's personal preference. I started out with a light jacket and a tie down hood. This kit will afford you more protection and should make you more at ease while working your bees. I think it's important to mention that if you are intending on using formic acid (Mite-Away II) for mite control, you should stay away from jackets or beesuits made of nylon, as the acid fumes will melt the material. The suit in this kit is cotton/poly, so you should be fine. The kit also includes Vented Leather Gloves, which are a product I enjoy using. You may notice that glove use appears to be heresy around here, but I still choose to use them. (But, that's yet another post.)

The Additional Items included is where I have issues. The Pro-Feeder (division board)is a great way to drown bees. I have heard that it's a good way to over-winter your bees with sugar, but that's a ways off, and yet a third posting, isn't it? I'll side with Michael and agree that a larger smoker is easier to keep lit, and you'll want to expand your apiary later anyhow, so why not get the big smoker now? Tell them to keep their Smoker Fuel, though. I haven't heard of anybody having good luck with this stuff once the humidity level gets high or it gets wet. The Bee Brush, at least to me, is a great way to tick off your bees and is worse than useless. Instead, I brush bees aside with the back of my gloved hand. And lastly, the Beekeeper's Handbook is EXCELLENT and should be on every beekeeper's bookshelf.

We'll let someone else chime in and contradict me now... 

Good luck and enjoy the last hobby you'll ever need!

BDDS


----------



## indypartridge

seebees said:


> I plan on buying a kit now, continue learning, and then get my bees next spring.
> Shawna


Next spring as in 2009? If that's your plan, maybe you could "continue to learn" for a bit longer before shelling out the bucks on a starter kit. As BigDaddy noted, you'll get a wide variety of opinions. Part of the problem with starter kits, as Michael pointed out, is that you basically get a generic set of equipment and once you actually start keeping bees, you end up going in a somewhat different direction and are stuck with stuff you don't use, and wish you hadn't spent money on. 

My suggestions are to get involved with a local beekeeping club. Find some mentors. Take a beginning beekeeping class (much has changed in the 25 years since you took it in college!). Read, read, and read, including everything on Michael's website (http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm). Develop some ideas of _how_ you want to keep bees (8 frame or 10 frame equipment? use of chemicals or not? screen bottom boards? small cell? all mediums or deeps and shallows? etc). Then put together your own "starter kit" by getting individual components you want rather than a kit that someone else assembled.


----------



## seebees

*thanks for the advice!*

I love this forum and to all those who gave me advice ..THANK YOU, 
Shawna


----------



## beehivekits

IMO, it depends on your needs, budget, and how serious you want to get with the hobby. Personally, I began with kits and have since moved on to building my own...but I have 3 friends who have got into the hobby after seeing my hives and each one of them bought a starter kit. They're all doing just fine and did not have any issues. One of them did upgrade their gloves, but for the most part they were very happy with the equipment.

Another option is to look for a very basic kit for your hive box, frames, etc and then piece-meal the rest of your gear like your suit, gloves and smoker. Also, it helps to get in touch with a local beekeeper or beekeeping group - you'll make some new friends and they will be your best resource for guidance. I think you just need to do your research and learn as much as possible before purchasing. 


Here is a good resource that will help get your learning started: http://beehivekits.org/bee-hive-kits-learn/


My guess is that alot of the experienced beekeepers on here might disagree, which is fine, but I think everyone has to take into consideration what point in your "beekeeper career" you are in...and it's easy for someone with experience to forget that everyone has to start somewhere. 

The equipment in a kit may not be the best of the best, but it will be a good start. In a perfect scenario, I'd say build your own hive and buy only the best supplies and equipment...but that's just not realistic for someone starting out. There is no shame in beginning with used equipment or kits. Imperfect action is always better than not taking any action...so if you're looking to get started in this awesome hobby, go for it...and if that means beginning with older equipment or a kit, GREAT - it's a start that you can build on as you learn and grow as a beekeeper.

Remember:
- Make some beekeeper friends...it was the best support I had when I got started.
- Do your research and learn as much as possible.
- Everyone starts somewhere; you don't need the top of the line equipment right away.
- Have fun! 


Good luck to all Rookie Beekeepers!


----------



## aunt betty

I'm going to go way outside the box here and say the best beginner "kit" is to do some work for other beekeepers. Their old junk is what you need and the experience of messing with it. Starting out with all brand new everything is not the best way. Sorry sponsors. I apologize. Heck you might find out that you can't deal with being stung by bees for free.


----------



## Phoebee

Our local bee supplier has a starter kit, but lets you substitute to your needs and preferences liberally, with the same discount.

In our case, we upgraded the plain closed bottom board to a fancy Freeman beetle trap. Other options are a screened bottom board that handles IPM boards (sticky boards) that help you keep track of hive pests.

The standard was 10-frame deeps but few people but commercial operators use them ... they get awfully heavy. So he lets us substitute 8-frame. 

A lot of folks on the East Coast, and our club, have switched entirely to mediums. Again, this is a weight issue. The bees flat don't care, but little old lady beekeepers have a strong preference for 8-frame mediums. He allows the substitution, or a mix of deeps and mediums.

We have our choice of frames and foundation (frames for wax foundation are a little different from frames for plastic foundation).

We added a top feeder for each hive.

Students of our bee school get the discount. Bee school is usually the biggest bargain of all. And the local supplier has his own bee school.

If you have a local supplier, check with them for comparable deals. Their prices may be a couple of bucks higher than the catalogs, but if you are picking up there is no shipping charge. Getting just what you want, along with some free advice, can be the best deal of all.


----------



## rongezilla

I can't vouch for the others but the mann lake Ltd growing aviary kit is berry nice and easy to expand. I make beekeeping supplies for a living at mann lake but I also use only mann lake products myself and have never been disappointed with products or services


----------



## rookie2531

beehivekits, what inspired you to respond to a seven year old post?


----------



## Harley Craig

rookie2531 said:


> beehivekits, what inspired you to respond to a seven year old post?



it's pretty obvious........... they are selling beehive kits lol


----------



## kevindsingleton

<Delete>....


----------



## lowhog

Don't listen to anyone who tells you to buy used equipment. I would not buy used equipment from another beekeeper. Buy new. American foul brood desease spores can contaminate old equipment for more than 50 years.


----------



## beehivekits

<Delete>


----------



## beehivekits

Harley Craig said:


> it's pretty obvious........... they are selling beehive kits lol


 Thanks for outing me guys!

In all seriousness, I'm here as a beekeeper first and foremost and just joined the forum. I do have a site where you can learn about beekeeping as well as purchase supplies - it started as a small blog and has turned into a site I am quite proud of. But again I'm here as a beekeeper; I love this hobby and am just trying to positively contribute, and I know some of my learning articles will be very educational and helpful for beginner beekeepers...

Thanks!!


----------



## msc

I bought mine from valley bee supply, nice craftsmanship and people. There wood shop tour was amazing.


----------



## BeeCurious

It seems that "beehivekits" is using Dadant's images... 

Perhaps the kits are from Dadant as well, but with an exaggerated price. 

I have never considered kits to be a wise purchase for a beginner.


----------

